# painter is a painÂ¬Â¬



## davuu (Nov 29, 2006)

everyones been raving about how good painter is, so I went to the painter website and downloaded the trial to see what it was like....

as soon as I install it my avast anti virus (which is free and really good btw) picked up a trojan on the exe file 0_o  thankyou painter website for trojaning my computer Â¬Â¬


----------



## yak (Nov 29, 2006)

it isn't necessary a trojan - more like Painter trying to contact it's original website - to track your use of the trial copy, or requesting a trial license or something. 
since it's trojan-like behaviuor - for a program to establish an un-authorised outgoing conection - Avast reported it, identifying it as a "possible" case of trojan infestation.  doesn't it show you the adress the connection is being established to?


----------



## davuu (Nov 29, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> it isn't necessary a trojan - more like Painter trying to contact it's original website - to track your use of the trial copy, or requesting a trial license or something.
> since it's trojan-like behaviuor - for a program to establish an un-authorised outgoing conection - Avast reported it, identifying it as a "possible" case of trojan infestation.  doesn't it show you the adress the connection is being established to?



no its jsut frightened the living daylights out of me as i forgot to turn my volume down^^ and set off an alarm saying *warning...warning....virus alert...virus alert..a virus has been detected* aso now my whole street knows i got a virus^^ 

all it showed was that I had a trojan and where it was, it didnt show me any addresses, but when its finished scanning, i'll go to the quarantine where it currently is, and see if i can get more info.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 29, 2006)

In any cas if I were you I'd contact them and tell them about it, just incase there is a problem 

  I do really reccommend it if you can use it. i personally havnt used it enough as I was only recently able to get teh fuull version, yay for layers!!


----------



## Charha (Nov 29, 2006)

I like using Painter in a way, but I've had some problems opening and editing PSD.files with it. It has crashed many times, sometimes corrupting the entire save file. At least it taught me to save multiple times.

For some reason it also doesn't like my wacom pad very much. Every now and then I get a chill running down my spine when the proggy pauses to think whether to crash or not. My computer is brand new and all in all top notch, so I'd rather accuse Painter for not working properly.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 29, 2006)

You're also not identifying which version of painter either. I know you're using the trial version, but there are older versions of painter as well.


----------



## Charha (Nov 29, 2006)

I uh, I was talking of IX.5.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 29, 2006)

Charha said:
			
		

> I uh, I was talking of IX.5.



Mac or PC

How much Memory do you have, and how much are you assigning it to Painter?

You may want to open your task manager and see how resource intensive it is being and make the proper adjustments.

Also, if it's acting somewhat buggy, you may want to do a factory restore

_Corel Painter IX Technical Information
To reset your user settings to the factory default, hold down the Shift key while starting the application. A prompt will appear asking you to confirm that you want to restore the default settings. Click Yes. Please note that your customized user settings will be lost as a result. Custom settings should be backed up prior to resetting to factory defaults.
_

What version of wacom driver are you using. I found the later versions are a bit less stable.


----------



## Charha (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm using a PC with an Athlon 64 processor. When I run Painter my CPU stays at 7-15% and I've got arseloads of free memory, so that shouldn't be a problem... I'm using a graphire4 tablet and I think I have the latest drivers installed.

Sometimes when I try to use the eraser of the pen Painter freezes for a moment. When it does this, there's a chance it terminates itself in the blink of an eye, leaving me to stare at my desktop in awe.

I haven't tried this factory restore operation before, but I'll give it a try. I'm more of a Photoshop person myself, so even if Painter decides to remain unstable, it's not much of a loss. In any case I appreciate your advice. =)


----------

